# Can a MRI image be electronically mailed to another hospital



## Jude2004 (Jan 13, 2017)

Can a MRI image on a CD be electronically mailed?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

If you and/or the other hospital are in the USA, you need to make sure what you wish to do does not violate HIPAA Privacy Regulations. If you are in another country, you need to check if similar privacy regulations exist for you.

If there are no privacy issues to be concerned about, you would next need to make sure that the other hospital would be able to open and view the image file. It is possible that the image file is in a proprietary format used by a particular MRI machine manufacturer.

Beyond that, you would need to know what, if any, file attachment size restrictions may be in place on the sending and receiving email servers.

If the file is too large to attach, an option might be to upload the image file to a secure server that is accessible over the Internet and only emailing the access details to the other hospital.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

I doubt any hospital or Dr will accept email with attachments. Not too mention, as noted above, the files are very likely larger than what is supported by email (at least your ISP provided email).

You should hand deliver or ship (ie: FedEx, UPS, etc.) the disc to the Dr.


----------



## Jude2004 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you both very much. Tried lots of different email strategies but none have worked. Posting doesn't seem to be an option either as it needs to go to China. They are saying that it won't get through customs. Thanks anyway.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

How large is the file?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Contact the Dr and ask how to submit the image. This can't be the first time they have dealt with out of country files.


----------



## Jude2004 (Jan 13, 2017)

The file is 191 MB's. I have copied the CD of the MRI onto a thumb drive - not that that helps at this point. I have contacted the hospital. I attempted to send file via email, Skype, Dropbox but unfortunately they were unable to open it. I am using Windows 10. They tell me they are using Windows 8 - which is not very reassuring given that I probably will be going there for a stem cell transplant. From what I can gather this hospital is the most experienced and a world leader in this technology - even though they are still working with Windows 8! If I wasn't laughing I'd be crying.  Thanks for trying to help out.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

If it was something old ,like say XP, then I would be worried. Last I saw, the majority of business users were still on Win7. Using Win8 or Win10 isn't really an indication of anything, good or bad.

I would, however, expect them to have a known safe and secure method for people to send private records. That IS something to worry about. Especially as most of those types of images are labeled with your name and social security number (and sometimes other personal data).

Most of the methods you noted above are not recommended as they are not secure.


----------



## cornemuse (Apr 26, 2016)

I had a (small) mri done on my jaws/teeth, I wanted a copy for a new dentist to look at. Went to the imaging place & got a copy. It was a HUGE file, almost filled a 4.7 dvd. They had saved/stored it on the cloud, had to d/l it from there. I came back few hours later & picked it up. It came with a viewer installed on the dvd. Even worked with XP!


So, , yes they can send these files electronically.

-c-


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Jude2004 said:


> They tell me they are using Windows 8 - which is not very reassuring given that I probably will be going there for a stem cell transplant. From what I can gather this hospital is the most experienced and a world leader in this technology - even though they are still working with Windows 8! If I wasn't laughing I'd be crying.  Thanks for trying to help out.


That's a very flawed reasoning. Large organizations are required to complete long testing to ensure every piece of hardware and software they use will be compatible, that it meets their security policies, and that staff is properly trained. Migrating to a new operating system at an organization that has hundreds or possibly thousands of computers in multiple locations is generally a massive undertaking in time, labor, and cost. And organizations like this did not qualify for the free Windows 10 upgrade. It's a surprise they are on Windows 8 and Windows 7 is still the dominate operating system in most large organizations and support for Windows 7 is still ongoing until 2020. And even after support ends for an operating system for the general public large organizations have the ability to pay for additional support from Microsoft to get patches, fixes, and technical support. Additionally in such large environments they still be running even older operating systems that are required for old software or hardware; but they have security in place or the systems are isolated and pose no risk.

Also the operating system does not dictate if they can receive files or what types of files. They may use different software for their images or have policies against obtaining files in this manner. DropBox, Skype, and email are not considered safe methods of transmitting medical data.

I'm surprised your doctor or hospital isn't sending the MRI for you, this seems like something they should be handling or that this hospital han't provided you with the methods that they will accept.


----------



## Jude2004 (Jan 13, 2017)

Oddba11 said:


> If it was something old ,like say XP, then I would be worried. Last I saw, the majority of business users were still on Win7. Using Win8 or Win10 isn't really an indication of anything, good or bad.
> 
> I would, however, expect them to have a known safe and secure method for people to send private records. That IS something to worry about. Especially as most of those types of images are labeled with your name and social security number (and sometimes other personal data).
> 
> Most of the methods you noted above are not recommended as they are not secure.


Thanks for clarifying that Win8 is a non issue. Another person has made a suggestion about copying the MRI to a cloud, which is what I am going to attempt next. Thanks again.


----------



## Jude2004 (Jan 13, 2017)

cornemuse said:


> I had a (small) mri done on my jaws/teeth, I wanted a copy for a new dentist to look at. Went to the imaging place & got a copy. It was a HUGE file, almost filled a 4.7 dvd. They had saved/stored it on the cloud, had to d/l it from there. I came back few hours later & picked it up. It came with a viewer installed on the dvd. Even worked with XP!
> 
> So, , yes they can send these files electronically.
> 
> -c-


Thanks lots for passing this information on. The Royal Childrens Hospital in Australia don't ever send MRI's electronically apparently. Even to other hospitals. They tell me they provide copies of the MRI's via CDs only - which is why I'm in this bind. The CD the RCH sent me comes with a viewer installed also and I am hoping that once I have worked out how to save/store it on a cloud I will have a similar result as you. Really appreciate you taking the time to help me out. Cheers.


----------



## Jude2004 (Jan 13, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> That's a very flawed reasoning. Large organizations are required to complete long testing to ensure every piece of hardware and software they use will be compatible, that it meets their security policies, and that staff is properly trained. Migrating to a new operating system at an organization that has hundreds or possibly thousands of computers in multiple locations is generally a massive undertaking in time, labor, and cost. And organizations like this did not qualify for the free Windows 10 upgrade. It's a surprise they are on Windows 8 and Windows 7 is still the dominate operating system in most large organizations and support for Windows 7 is still ongoing until 2020. And even after support ends for an operating system for the general public large organizations have the ability to pay for additional support from Microsoft to get patches, fixes, and technical support. Additionally in such large environments they still be running even older operating systems that are required for old software or hardware; but they have security in place or the systems are isolated and pose no risk.
> 
> Also the operating system does not dictate if they can receive files or what types of files. They may use different software for their images or have policies against obtaining files in this manner. DropBox, Skype, and email are not considered safe methods of transmitting medical data.
> 
> I'm surprised your doctor or hospital isn't sending the MRI for you, this seems like something they should be handling or that this hospital han't provided you with the methods that they will accept.


Thanks for the info you have provided. The Royal Childrens Hospital in Australia don't ever send MRI's electronically apparently. Even to other hospitals. They tell me they provide copies of the MRI's via CDs only - which is why I'm in this bind. Someone has suggested that I save/store it to a cloud, which is want I am going to attempt next. Will keep everyone posted.


----------

